# A few pics from today...



## MartynT (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

some nice shots of the sunset there, nice motor to:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great shots, looks like the kind of shots you'd find in brochures :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking stuff, especially the sun sets :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oooooh the sunset ones are really pretty.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice M3 and pics


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning pictures


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

:wall: how do you get the car still in colour and the rest b & w??


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent pics - where abouts where they taken?


----------



## MartynT (Jan 16, 2006)

KKM, photoshop 

Pics were taken over in Lulworth


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers thought I recognised the area. Some nice scenery down here :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great Shots mate - have you adjusted Saturation or levels in the one under the canopy? (not the selective colour one the one above:thumb: )


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Looks to me a bit HDR? they look fantastic! especially the one under the canopy.


----------

